# Ross Cardiac Draw Length Adjustment



## GA/SC Bowhunter (Oct 26, 2009)

Wyosf,

You definitely have to adjust the draw stop as well when changing the draw length on the Ross Cardiac. I have a Cardiac myself. You may have to call your local dealer, for the Ross website is currently under construction. I actually found your post while looking for a Cardiac Manual on the web. The manual you need is called the Mods and Post Manual I think. It will tell you where the post needs to be for each draw length. There was no rhyme or reason to the post position, so I wouldn't guess at it. Mine is set at 5.8 or 5.9 for a 28 inch draw. If I find the manual, I'll let you know.

It used to be easily accessible on their website in a pdf file. Good luck.


----------



## GA/SC Bowhunter (Oct 26, 2009)

*Ross Post settings*

huntwithross.com/downloads/dealerdocs/ROS09_modpost.pdf

Try this web address in your browser for the original document.

Cardiac 31 Post Settings: 30" • 8.5, 29" • 7, 28" • 5.8, 27" • 4.3 26" • 3, 25" • 1.5

These are draw lengths followed by post settings. At a 30 inch draw, you want your post set at 8.5.

Hope this helps. Good luck with it.


----------



## wyosf (Aug 27, 2007)

Awesome. That post is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks a bunch.


----------

